# Lurker coming to light..



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Richard Kaeso?


----------



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

There is only one Richard Kaeso...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I threw the wrong bait at ol Dick Kaeso last week.


----------



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

you gotta be careful what you thow to him.. you never know how hes gonna answer...


----------

